# Hot Chicken Wings



## kidboski13021 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hot Chicken Wings recipe


----------



## americanwit (Feb 14, 2007)

Here's mine

Fry to desired crispiness.  
In a bowl mix 1/2 cup franks hot wing sauce, a couple dases tobasco, and a tsp. black pepper.

Mix wings and sauce in a bowl w/ lid and serve with ranch.
Enjoy.


----------



## college_cook (Feb 14, 2007)

We had to break down a TON of chickens at work the other day, and we saved the wings for lunch.

Sauce was simple:  butter, Siracha, and Tobasco, and had a decent amount of heat to it.


----------

